

Startups are easier in a country with welfare.  - jteo

Discuss.
======
Maciek416
Contrast: Up here in Canada we have a health care safety net. That's helpful
when you're calculating "how bad could it get if I failed completely".

On the other hand, I often hear the meme "you gotta be in the valley" to get
anywhere with funding and meeting people and being in a stimulating
environment. Do those stimulating factors outweigh the benefits of the safety
net?

I feel like there's a funny mix of risk vs. reward at work here.

~~~
noodle
"you gotta be in the valley to get anywhere" is not a universal truth. there
are plenty of startups that are successful elsewhere. valley helps, but it its
not a crucial ingredient.

i agree with the premise that if there's a social safety net, it would
encourage entrepreneurism a lot more. in theory. in practice, it seems like
people lose perspective on the "how bad can it get?" scale.

they just avoid the bottom level like the plague, more out of social stigma, i
guess, than anything else. they avoid "the bottom" more than they're avoiding
specifically being "homeless" or "on welfare".

------
jbrun
We are based in Montreal and there are a few perks that make a start-up more
feasible:

1\. Health Care

2\. Lower Cost for employees via subsidies

3\. Cheaper rent due to various rent control mechanisms and general mixed
economy

There is plenty of funding up here, maybe not the mega bucks from the valley,
but certainly enough to build something interesting. We work out of Station-C,
www.station-c.com - a great co-working space, so that also saves us money.

All in all, I think you can start a company anywhere, but having a health care
system (for you and your employees) and cheap rent makes a big difference.

------
Longhorn213
Startups just feels easier.

Most start ups fails because the passion for the company fades because of the
work involved. If you have the "safety net" of welfare then you might not be
willing to put in that extra 3 hours to keep your company afloat every night.

